# flintlock could land elderly NJ man in prison



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Flintlock from 1700s could land elderly NJ man in prison | Fox News


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

New Jersey of all places. A cesspool of corruption. Maybe it's about time all the good people leave that God awful state and let those that are responsible for such asinine laws wallow in their own shit.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Complete, total, ignorance!! This is proof that their state lawmakers should be committed to a mental hospital for life.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

1. Stay away from New Jersey.
2. _Never_ consent to a search. Demand that they produce a warrant, or articulate probable cause to a sergeant.
3. While you're at it, stay away from New York, too.

There's scuttlebutt that some cops train their sniffer-dogs to do a false alert on the handler's surreptitious command.
If you know that you've nothing for the dog to find, and you suspect chicanery, lock yourself in your car and demand to see a patrol sergeant.

See also: http://www.handgunforum.net/general-discussion/42911-man-72-faces-10-years-prison-antique-pistol.html


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> 1. Stay away from New Jersey.
> 2. _Never_ consent to a search. Demand that they produce a warrant, or articulate probable cause to a sergeant.
> 3. While you're at it, stay away from New York, too.
> 
> ...


Yes, to add to the list, NJ incorporates a system of camera surveillance throughout it's highway systems to detect those with out of state license tags for some good ole stop and search tactics.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

Also avoid chicago, and California. Texas wasn't as friendly as I had imagined. I personally won't go back there.


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

Sierra_Hunter said:


> Also avoid chicago, and California. Texas wasn't as friendly as I had imagined. I personally won't go back there.


Born in Chicago, lived in Cali for over 14 1/2 years and Texas for 9 years. Chicago never fooled me, California and Texas are not just a way of life but also a 'state of mind'. The biggest surprise was California, what a myth that place is. Where talking police state here.
And I could not wait to get out of Texas. Where I'm at now has turn out to be far from what I had thought it was all my life, but I'm still glad I'm here. Can't say I'll die here but who knows. Been to your neck of the woods, something I always wanted to do. If I don't stay here I'm either heading your way or close. I got about one good move in me left and that will probably be it.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Thateus said:


> ...Chicago never fooled me, California and Texas are not just a way of life but also a 'state of mind'. The biggest surprise was California, what a myth that place is. Where talking police state here.
> And I could not wait to get out of Texas...


Since you mention it, I guess being a Texan probably is a 'state of mind' kind of thing.

Mostly, people who liked where they lived before coming here, and talk about it a lot, don't make friends with the 'locals' all that well, because they are perceived as wanting to change Texas to the place they left. The ones who stay usually stay because they understand and appreciate the humor, the 'tongue in cheek' exaggerations, and the steadfastness in keeping simple things simple. Of course, this is probably true of any southern or western state that has a predominantly rural type culture.

A 'furriner' who talks loud and long will eventually find himself talking to nobody but himself, or maybe even run afoul of some ******* who fails (or refuses) to understand that he really doesn't mean any harm. We have as many of them (per capita) as any other place, and even the more polite folks can achieve that level of unreasonableness, if provoked.

Assimilation into any conservative, or really, _any_ 'rural' culture requires more listening than talking, until you have been accepted as a sensible person.


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

I hear ya.
One of the big issues with me was the two seasons. Warm & Hot.
And the racism I experience from the Hispanic coalition. If people think Whites are racist they ain't lived around too many Chicanos.
And plus it was difficult to get work from the White boss's who favored the across the border nationals as it where.
I just thought I'd never end up down there again, I had been there in the 1970's and didn't like it.
Anyway to each their own.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Bisley said:


> Since you mention it, I guess being a Texan probably is a 'state of mind' kind of thing.
> 
> Mostly, people who liked where they lived before coming here, and talk about it a lot, don't make friends with the 'locals' all that well, because they are perceived as wanting to change Texas to the place they left. The ones who stay usually stay because they understand and appreciate the humor, the 'tongue in cheek' exaggerations, and the steadfastness in keeping simple things simple. Of course, this is probably true of any southern or western state that has a predominantly rural type culture.
> 
> ...


(Re the bolded text) That's the deal. It's how it works in Vermont, New Hampshire, North Carolina and East Texas. The other rural places I don't know about first hand.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

We need to keep this in mind when Chris Christie announces his bid for the Republican nomination. He's not what this country needs!


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

... and either is a Jeb Bush.
(but heaven forbid hilbill)


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

around here the outsiders say" well that not how we did it back home" are reply "is then this is how we do it" don't like go home


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

hud35500:


> We need to keep this in mind when Chris Christie announces his bid for the Republican nomination.


We also have to keep this in mind for any Republican Governor from any "Liberal" state. Romney also comes to mind. None of these individuals would have ever become governor of those states had they been true believers in "Constitutional Law". Constitutional Law is the antithesis of "Liberalism". Before anyone decides on any one of these they should first ask themselves the question: As to how in the world did a so called Republican get elected in some of the most Liberal states in the country? These types of individuals only believe in one thing and one thing only and that is themselves. They are nothing more than cheap prostitutes who will say anything or do anything to get elected. Once in office God only knows how they will legislate. The same holds true for any nominee who believes in amnesty for illegal invaders. Jeb Bush comes to mind. No doubt about it this will be the end of the Republican Party and ensure that the Democratic Party and their socialist anti constitutional policies will rule into perpetuity. That is their goal. There is no other rational reason for the importation of tens of millions of the world's most impoverished people into the United States. Other than to make them dependent on government and to enslave us all. As the middle class will be pushed further down the economic ladder and into some type of government dependency. If we allow this to happen the entire country will be like California, Connecticut, Massachusetts, New Jersey, New York, or some other bastion of progressive Liberal social policies. Liberals do not believe in the principles this country was founded on. They believe in a Democracy or mob rule where the rights of the minority are subject to the will of the majority of which they will control.

It bears repeating:



> "The law has been used to destroy it's own objective; It has been applied to annihilating the justice that it was supposed to maintain; to limiting and destroying rights which it's real purpose was to respect. *The law has placed the collective force at the disposal of the unscrupulous who wish, without risk, to exploit the person, liberty, and property of others.* It has converted plunder into a right in order to protect plunder. And it has converted lawful defense into a crime, in order to punish lawful defense." "But it is also true that a man may live and satisfy his wants by seizing and consuming the products of the labor of others. This process is the origin of plunder." --- The Law by Frederic Bastiat (1801-1850) French economist, statesman, and author.





> "The United States is not a Democracy it is a Republic. In a Democracy two wolves and a sheep vote on what's for dinner. In a Republic a well armed sheep has a right to contest the vote."--Ben Franklin


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

desertman said:


> "The United States is not a Democracy it is a Republic. In a Democracy two wolves and a sheep vote on what's for dinner. In a Republic a well armed sheep has a right to contest the vote."--Ben Franklin


Classic ! And 'beautifully' funny.

:smt023


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I saw this the other day. Funny thing, his antique pistol is not a firearm. It is a curio. It can be sold in a store that does not have an FFL since it is not classed as a firearm.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy:


> I saw this the other day. Funny thing, his antique pistol is not a firearm. It is a curio. It can be sold in a store that does not have an FFL since it is not classed as a firearm.


I kind of thought so, however I guess this does not apply to New Jersey? Or is it another case unlike the one where a child was suspended in school for chewing a pop tart in the shape of a gun. Either way it is an example of "Progressivism" run amok.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I'll think we will see much more of that in the future. The LE are not allowed to stop real criminals (see Ferguson and other places) so they have to attack politically correct the innocent, children, the old and the defenseless. That is whats coming.
And don't forget for the next election . There are no alternative to the democrats because ... hummmm or else.....


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Everyone from the DA to the sheriff should be dismissed with predujice and tried for crimes against civil rights. There is absolutely no cause for this.


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

Total bull-shit ! 
A 72 year old English teacher who likes to collect old firearms. Hauled out of his vehicle like a common street thug.
Threatening to take his pension away. And how much will he have to spend on a lawyer to defend himself.
There is something terribly wrong with this country.

But all some seem to care about is marijuana and gay marriage.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Bisley said:


> <snip>
> 
> Assimilation into any conservative, or really, _any_ 'rural' culture requires more listening than talking, until you have been accepted as a sensible person.


Yup! True even in Liberal New England rural areas.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> Thateus
> But all some seem to care about is marijuana and gay marriage.


Ohhh...
Are you against Gay people? Are you Homophobic? Perhaps even against Muslims. Are you Islamophobic?
Do you want to denial sick people medicine based marijuana?

What has your bias against Muslim, Gay and sick people with a 72 old teacher in common that get caught with a assault weapon?


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

Take two and call me in the morning.
(and hide the guns)


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

tony pasley said:


> around here the outsiders say" well that not how we did it back home" are reply "is then this is how we do it" don't like go home


I never had a problem per say with the texas way of doing things. I just found the people there for the most part to be very rude, and jesus christ people can not drive there. Just as a whole I did not feel welcome there and did not fit in with the surroundings very well.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> Everyone from the DA to the sheriff should be dismissed with predujice and tried for crimes against civil rights. There is absolutely no cause for this.


That's New Jersey for ya'. And you have to know there is no way I would go there (though I have been there in the past).


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> New Jersey of all places. A cesspool of corruption. Maybe it's about time all the good people leave that God awful state and let those that are responsible for such asinine laws wallow in their own shit.


As long as they don't come down here. We have enough of them already (seriously, you should see the number of New Jersey and New York license plates in my area). Don't want them bringing their New Jersey or New York or any of the other ideas up there, down here. I want to keep the South, the South.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> As long as they don't come down here. We have enough of them already (seriously, you should see the number of New Jersey and New York license plates in my area). Don't want them bringing their New Jersey or New York or any of the other ideas up there, down here. I want to keep the South, the South.


That's right - you don't need Outsiders telling you what's wrong with your neck of the woods, do you? Coz your way is the ONLY way....

Sure.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Thateus said:


> ... and either is a Jeb Bush.
> (but heaven forbid hilbill)


I lived in Florida while Jeb Bush was Governor there. He was a very good Governor for the state in my opinion. Of all the Bush's he would be my favorite. He dropped Florida's violent crime rate by 30% or so in it's first year with the signing of the 10-20-Life law. 10 years mandatory if in possession of a firearm while in commission of a felony; 20 years mandatory if one brandished a firearm while in commission of a felony; and life if one shot or killed someone while in the commission of a felony.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> That's right - you don't need Outsiders telling you what's wrong with your neck of the woods, do you? Coz your way is the ONLY way....
> 
> Sure.


You are right - that is exactly what they do - tell you what is wrong with everything, with nothing to offer about what is better, except maybe a few of the brilliant ideas that screwed up the place they left.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SailDesign:


> That's right - you don't need Outsiders telling you what's wrong with your neck of the woods


As long as they are not doing harm to anyone, nobody has any business telling anyone else how to live their lives. They do not need to be enlightened by outsiders. The only ones that wish to do so are those whose only interest is controlling other people's lives of which they will be in charge. If anyone has the intention of moving to any other place that is different culturally from the place they left. They really have no business trying to change it. Otherwise why would they have moved there in the first place? Likewise we have others who have moved to escape their previous hell holes to a place that is more compatible with their way of thinking and love their adopted place. Some people move to a different location and do nothing but bitch and moan about their adopted place and it's way of life. They feel that they are far superior in intellect to the others that live there and it is up to them to enlighten and change their way of thinking. They often brag about how great it was where they were and of how stupid everyone else is that does not conform to their way of thinking. Obviously they are going to be met with resentment and hostility. What makes them so cock sure that their way is the only way? Is your way the only way?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

denner:
My only problem with Jeb Bush is his stance on illegal immigration. If we are to allow tens of millions more of the world's impoverished and poorly educated people to come here to the United States. It's over my friend, it's over. We will become a Balkanized nation and from that point on there will be no turning back. The United States of America as we know it will become no different than the third world nations that these same invaders have fled. There is just not enough to go around to support them all in the way of jobs or social services without bankrupting everyone who is in this country today or into the future. The only ones that it won't affect are those that are controlling us, that is our benevolent government and it's leaders. Those who are dependent on government are slaves to government and there are many in this country right now that are perfectly content with that. Just wait and see what happens when all these invaders are allowed to vote.


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

desertman said:


> My only problem with Jeb Bush is his stance on illegal immigration. If we are to allow tens of millions more of the world's impoverished and poorly educated people to come here to the United States.


And he'll do it because he's married to an illegal Mexican immigrant who he fast tracked her citizenship when he was Governor of Florida.
And where will these people end up, not in his neighborhood that's for damn sure. Or even in Clinton's neighborhood.
And he'll do it to secure future votes for the Republican party.

These people are sheltered from the real realities out here. They don't have to deal with the added burden of poverty that it places on communities all over the United States.
Then we get to organizations like Catholic Charities and Amnesty International dumping all the so called refugees in this country. Who have no desire or intentions of ever assimilating into American society.
There are numerous problems now in my area with all the Sudanese, the Somalians and the West Africans they have been dumping for the last 15 years.

But once again the people doing this do not have to compete with them or live around all the problems.
This isn't early 20th century America anymore and America is simply out of room and resources.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Bisley said:


> You are right - that is exactly what they do - tell you what is wrong with everything, with nothing to offer about what is better, except maybe a few of the brilliant ideas that screwed up the place they left.


You're right. Just look what has happened to a lot of Florida. And parts of Arizona, Washington state, Utah, and Idaho. Doesn't make any sense... it's not logical. If you are a snowbird and love to go to Florida from, say, Massachusetts, you love the weather and just everything about it, why would you want to change it and turn it into a warm Massachusetts with palm trees?

Never understood this. You can bet that if I was of a mind to move to Cape Cod, I would learn everything about the place; it's culture, its heritage, is history, and its traditions. And I would not want to disturb any of that and try to turn it into someplace in the Lowcountry. Doing such would destroy the richness and uniqueness of the area and it would no longer have that attraction for which it was known.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Thateus said:


> And he'll do it because he's married to an illegal Mexican immigrant who he fast tracked her citizenship when he was Governor of Florida.
> And where will these people end up, not in his neighborhood that's for damn sure. Or even in Clinton's neighborhood.
> And he'll do it to secure future votes for the Republican party.
> 
> ...


Remind me again of the poem on the base of the Statue of Liberty....

"Keep, ancient lands, your storied pomp!" cries she
With silent lips. "Give me your tired, your poor,
Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me,
I lift my lamp beside the golden door!"

The meaning seems pretty obvious to me. What's your take....? It would seem that you would have to take those sentiments as a guiding principle for this country. Unless you were one of the Original Tribes, you yourself are an immigrant, or descended form one. I have yet to see a Port of Entry with "Sorry, this Country is Full" written on the door.

Anything else smacks somewhat of FYIGM....


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

Lol !
I hope you can appreciate how lady Liberty ever got to America. The Russians could not afford her. The sculpture pimp her to several different countries in fact. He was selling her like a $2 whore with bad make-up.
We need to put that bitch on a ship and set it adrift.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Thateus said:


> Lol !
> I hope you can appreciate how lady Liberty ever got to America. The Russians could not afford her. The sculpture pimp her to several different countries in fact. He was selling her like a $2 whore with bad make-up.
> We need to put that bitch on a ship and set it adrift.


As may be - but the poem is home-grown.


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

Send the poem with her.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SailDesign:
What's my take? Sure we're all immigrants or descendants of them. However, it was done *legally*. Just think about it. You go out grocery shopping and only have enough money to feed your own family when all of a sudden you've got 200 people pounding on your door demanding to be fed and taken care of. What does SailDesign do? Other than advocate that other people's money thru taxation and the infinate expansion of the socialist welfare state take care of them. That poem may have been true when this country was a fledgling nation with plenty of room and opportunity available for those who choose to come here albeit *legally*. Indeed times have changed. There is not enough jobs or opportunity to go around for legitimate citizens in this country. If there were we would have a severe labor shortage and no one would be living in poverty. We haven't even come close to winning the so called war on poverty yet you want to add tens of millions more to it's ranks. Tell you what, you with your generous heart and compassion feed, clothe, house, educate and take care of their medical needs out of your own pocket. You just can't seem to differentiate the difference of following the proper channels to immigrating into this country *legally*. From invading this country *illegally* and demanding that we bow down to their every needs even up to the point of political representation from our elected officials.

There is a sinister reason that is being orchestrated by our own government as to having broken borders and unchecked illegal immigration. Democrats on one hand need poorly educated impoverished people that will be dependent on our social welfare system to keep them in power. These people have no inclination or desire to assimilate into our society or to learn our history. Thus they are easily manipulated. Republicans on the other hand are being paid off by the Chamber of Commerce so they can provide cheap labor to their businesses. In the end it will be the American people particularly the middle class who will be getting the shit end of the stick. As their wages will soon decline because of the influx of millions of additional workers competing for a very limited amount of jobs. Eventually those middle class Americans will be forced to accept some sort of governmental assistance just to survive. And so the enslavement of the American people begins. The problem then arises when everyone decides that it is just not worth the trouble to work and let's the government take care of them. Then we will have what Margaret Thatcher predicted and finally "run out of other people's money". At that time the whole shit house will collapse. As with all socialist societies, the only people that will benefit from any of this are those at the very top who will rule over the rest of us. There are plenty of countries throughout the world that are prime examples of this happening. Who coincidentally are the types of countries that these illegal invaders are fleeing. We can absolutely not let this happen to the United States!

None of this even takes into consideration of centuries old culture clashes between different civilizations that are forced to live amongst one and other and bring it to our own shores.

I will say it again, and again: *Unchecked illegal immigration is the biggest threat that this nation faces.* It should be the number one issue affecting us today. The future of our republic is at stake and of life in the United States as we know it today. It is indeed time to close our doors until this nation can adequately take care of it's own people first.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

deleted duplicate post.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*SD*, I feel that I should also add my own "two cents" to this part of the discussion.

I, too, am the spawn of immigrants. My family came here so recently that English was not my grandparents' primary language. My father's family got into the US immediately before the quota system closed-down immigration from Eastern Europe, and my mother's family came in after the shut-down only because they were nominally Austrian, rather than Eastern Europeans.
But all of them came here _legally_. Nobody snuck in. Nobody broke the law to get here.
And when they'd arrived, they started to work. Hard. There was no dole. The only services offered by any US government agencies were health inspections upon entry, and public schooling to teach English and citizenship.

So I have a problem with people who sneak into the US illegally. They have not only begun their residence here with an illegal act, but also they have "jumped the queue," which serves to keep someone who is trying to immigrate legally from entering in proper order. Regardless of their economic need, illegal immigrants are necessarily profoundly immoral.

Much of this forced immorality is the US's own fault. We do not provide any mechanism at all for the entrance of "guest workers." We still have immigration quotas and the resultant very long entry queues. This, too, is profoundly immoral. Yet we are unwilling to change.
We can lay this fault at the feet of Congress, but in doing so we would then be ignoring the real source of our national anti-immigrant phobia: the labor unions. Our unions believe that allowing new immigrants and guest workers into the US would reduce the unions' economic and political power. And since labor unions are large sources of both political contributions and votes, our immigration policies are "set in stone" and not likely to change anytime soon.

But still, regardless of fault, I am unwilling to accept, or to condone the acceptance of, people who acted illegally in order to arrive here. Therefore, I am unwilling to offer, or to condone the offer of, amnesty or "conditional citizenship" to these illegal immigrants.
If we really want these people, we must change our laws. If these people really want to live and work here, they must go back to their land of origin, get into place on the queue, and await their turn.
There is no other appropriate solution.

(Here endeth my part in the thread hijack.)


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I hadn't realised we were talking about illegal immigrants here....

except maybe for Jeb's wife.


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

...who's now legal courtesy of 'ole Jeb-a-do.
I once got offered $10k to marry an illegal, for at least 6 months. (I declined I was afraid I'd get stuck with the 3 rug rats she had already)


----------

